

3D-printed skull simulates sensations of brain surgery - graeham
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24741-3dprinted-skull-simulates-sensations-of-brain-surgery.html#.UqpZa_RdV8E

======
pramalin
Wow. It is one the best application of 3D printers I have seen.

One nitpick: The name of the professor is incorrectly split in the article.
His actual name is Vickneswaran A/L Mathaneswaran. I have learned that A/L
stands for "son of" in Malaysia. Westerners get confused because many people
of Indian origin have only one name and use their father's name as last name.

~~~
graeham
I think its quite cool as well. Great application of the technology, where the
custom capabilities of 3D printing make it a true advantage. On demand, custom
surgical training tools and implants are the future.

